# Signiertes Applet installieren?



## Guest (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Applet geschrieben, welches auf dem lokal PC mittels installer installiert werden soll. (Nutzung im Intranet). Beim aufrufen eines signierten Applets muss der Nutzer der Nutzung ja zustimmen bzw. kann auf "Dauerhaft zustimmen klicken"

Ich würde diese Art der Prüfung gerne vorziehen, nämlich in den Installationsprozess. 

Kann ich dem Nutzer beim Installer irgendwie eine Option anbieten "Zertifikat installieren", damit der Nutzer dann beim ausführen nicht nochmal gefragt wird?

Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Ein Applet installiert man nicht. Sicher das Webstart nicht eher für dich geeignet ist?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Sep 2008)

Das Zertifikat kann dauerhaft aktzeptiert werden, aber das muss der Nutzer selbst machen.
Dazu ist im Zertifikatsfenster ein kleiner Haken zu setzen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2008)

Da es dir sowieso um ein Intranet geht, solltest du vielleicht einfach ein Zertifikat mit dem Root-Zertifikat deiner Firma? erstellen. Das importiert sich jeder und von da an sind alle lokalen Anwendungen automatisch valide.


----------

